# 257 Rob Ackley Imp



## kudu61 (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone using this cal? I want to shoot 85 Nosler Ballistic Tip Varmint bullets. Any load ideas? Thanks, Bill


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I shoot a 257 ackley, on a Ruger M77 tang safety frame, 26" Shaw Barrel. I had it throated out to about 2.95 COAL if my memory is correct with the Noslers. The ruger magazine allows for this, unlike the rem rifles of the past that were too short in the magazine.

I use 85 gr NBT for varmints and fireforming and 100 gr NBT, Hornady's and Partitions for game. I have tried the 75 gr hornady hollow point but struggled due to accuracy, mostly related to not being able to seat the bullet out far enough I believe. Typically I will use IMR 4895 or Varget with the 85's.

My Standard load for 100's is 54-55grs of H 4831SC depending on the bullet and working up. Instant death on deer and antelope. Longest kill on big game was 560 yds on antelope with the 100 gr NBT.

It comes very close to the 25-06 and beats the 25 WSSM.


----------



## kudu61 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I'm looking for loads for Varget, H380, R-15, and IMR 4895 for the 85 Nos Bal Tip as a 'yote rifle. Not alot of info out there for this cal and not a great bullet selection either but it surely does knock 'em down.I'm waiting on new barrel return any day now. Shilen,, 10 twist,26inch, 700 action, Choate stock. Should be fun. see ya, Bill


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Try here - http://www.reloadersnest.com/frontpage.asp?CaliberID=32

http://www.nosler.com/Reloading-Data/25 ... rains.aspx

I have the 6th edition nosler manual and new sierra manual if you need anything, just pm me.


----------

